# Best pans



## lizstevens (Nov 24, 2014)

I need help finding the right pans. Here is what is going on. Everytime I buy a pan set within a few months the black coating on the pans starts to come off.  I am tired of buying a new set of pans every year. I am looking for a set that is dishwasher safe and preferable non-stick. I have extremely hard water. I have a gas stove.  I really only ever use the large pan (stock pot) and frying pans out of the sets. I am willing to spend a little more money if I know they are going to last.  I was thinking about the orgreenic set but have read some bad reviews. What would you recommend.


----------



## meggstevens (Nov 24, 2014)

I've been using the 12-in. Spirit Thermolon[emoji]8482[/emoji] Ceramic Nonstick Fry Pan by Zwilling J.A Henckels.

I bought it about a year ago, still in pretty good shape. Not 100%, but quite close. I bought cause of good reviews and a reasonable price.

Give it a try.

Meg,


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

If you insist on non stick, calphalon makes anodized aluminum pans that are wonderful. But non stick pans really shouldn't go in the dishwasher... If you get a decent set of yes stick pans they should theoretically last forever


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Grande said:


> If you get a decent set of yes stick pans they should theoretically last forever


+1.

You won't find a non-stick pan that lasts longer than 2 months if you wash them in the dishwasher. I would pick stainless steel or carbon steel (or one of each) and forget about the dishwasher. They'll last you forever.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Yeah, I have carbon steel, and stainless steel, pans that are nine or ten years old- since I started cooking at home basically. And le creuset(only one little guy), and cast iron. My only non stick pans are for eggs & I treat them like gold.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Skip the sets and purchase your cookware piece by piece.
You yourself admitted to only using one or two pans from them.
Do your due diligence on each piece and within a year or two you should have a collection that you are getting your money's worth from.

Like the others I usually only have one coated around the kitchen at any given time.
I use it for eggs and feel no guilt when it gets tossed and replaced when it starts showing the firsts sign of wear.

mimi


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Skip the cheap, thin Mallwart crap. Anything that is in the "as seen on tv lineup "is not a good choice.

Macy's has some good sales going on now. I have Calphalon pro stuff that I bought 20 yrs ago that get daily use and are still in good condition. One of the sauce pots has lost most of the anodized coating but still performs just fine. These are thick, heavy pans that will last a lifetime.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

After years of throwaway Teflon pans I asked for and took the vice here on Calphalon Unison pans.

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/82497/omlette-pans-what-is-working-the-best-these-days

These are ceramic coated heavy aluminum and work better than any Teflon I've had. Absolutely nothing sticks to them. I was considering the Diamond brand which are cast aluminum and similarly priced, but couldn't get any reliable information on them. I had one problem which was a bit of a pain. The local Macys doesn't stock the Unison (don't by the cheaper Calphalons) so they were mailed. I had to return the omlette set 3 times because of significant flaws or shipping damage from poor packing. Buy them local if you can and inspect every one.

Rick


----------

